# αποχρώσες ενδείξεις



## pandemonium (Jun 14, 2012)

Καλημέρα! Προσπαθώ να βρω την απόδοση του παραπάνω όρου. Στο wordreference.com το βρήκα ως _conclusive evidence_ αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν στα αγγλικά εννοούν ακριβώς το ίδιο. 

"Εφόσον προκύψουν από το πόρισμα της εξέτασης *αποχρώσες ενδείξεις* για το βάσιμο της καταγγελίας...."


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2012)

Εγώ θα έλεγα sufficient evidence - επιβεβαιώνεται και από ευρήματα σε σελίδες της ΕΕ. Το conclusive παραπέμπει σε κάτι σίγουρο, ενώ ο όρος _αποχρώσες ενδείξεις_ σημαίνει απλώς ότι υπάρχουν επαρκή στοιχεία για να στηρίξουν μια ποινική κατηγορία. Στο άρθρο 282(1) του Κώδικα Ποινικής Δικονομίας, μάλιστα, αναφέρεται ο όρος _*σοβαρές* ενδείξεις ενοχής_.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 14, 2012)

Πολύ δύσκολο να βρεθεί εν προκειμένω λύση η οποία να διασφαλίζει τη σημασιολογική ταύτιση ελληνικού και αγγλικού όρου. Προτάσεις (όλες έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί στο EUR-LEX): Serious grounds, compelling evidence, adequate suspicion, credible indications. Δηλώνω τη σχετική προτίμησή μου στην πρώτη και την τελευταία εναλλακτική. Η επιλογή, βεβαίως, εξαρτάται από το συγκείμενο και το ειδικό πλαίσιο της υπόθεσης. Είναι αμιγώς ποινική; Έχει χαρακτήρα πρωτίστως διοικητικό; Σε ποιο στάδιο της διαδικασίας ή, ενδεχομένως, δίκης βρισκόμαστε κ.ο.κ.

Έδιτ (κατόπιν της παρεμβάσεως της μοδερατόρισσας): θα ήμουν επιφυλακτικός με το sufficient, διότι δίνει την εντύπωση ότι κάτι αποδεικνύεται, παραπέμπει σε επαρκή απόδειξη, ενώ οι αποχρώσες ενδείξεις είναι κάτι σαφώς "λιγότερο" (τις ίδιες επιφυλάξεις έχω και για το compelling evidence που ο ίδιος παρέθεσα).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2012)

Τώρα που το λες, νομίζω ότι το evidence δεν θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιηθεί καθόλου εδώ. Θέλω να πω ότι παραπέμπει σε στοιχεία, ενώ εμείς θέλουμε απλώς να πούμε ότι κάτι είναι πιθανό να έχει γίνει, έτσι δεν είναι; 

Να πω ότι το λεξικό Σταμέλου-Χατζημανώλη της Νομικής Βιβλιοθήκης δίνει _*significant circumstantial evidence*_. Δεν το κατέθεσα όμως εξαρχής, διότι νομίζω ότι ο όρος circumstantial evidence έχει συγκεκριμένη έννοια στις έννομες τάξεις του κοινοδικαίου, και διαφέρει από τα δικά μας. Αναφέρεται δηλαδή σε στοιχεία βάσει των οποίων μπορεί κανείς να καταλήξει σε ένα συμπέρασμα (ενδιαφέρουσα ανάλυση από δικαστήριο της Νέας Υόρκης) για το αν έχει γίνει κάτι ή όχι. Για παράδειγμα, σημάδια στο λαιμό μιας γυναίκας που πέθανε αποτελούν circumstantial evidence ότι την έπνιξε ο άντρας της, όμως στην πραγματικότητα δημιουργήθηκαν όταν εκείνη έπεσε στην κρεμάστρα της πετσέτας.


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 14, 2012)

Αρχικά ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις!
Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο για την επιλογή του όρου, απλά να πω ότι το κείμενο μιλάει για αποχρώσες ενδείξεις που προκύπτουν από καταθέσεις μαρτύρων κλπ κατά τη διενέργεια πειθαρχικής εξέτασης και επομένως δεν πρόκειται για διαδικασία ενώπιον δικαστηρίου. Πάντως κάτι μου λέει και μένα βασικά πως ο όρος evidence όντως είναι λάθος, όπως ανέφερες κι εσύ palavra. Το indications θα ήταν καλύτερο δηλαδή;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι το συγκείμενό σου δεν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο. Έχουμε διαδικασία, πειθαρχική, πάντως διαδικασία. Από τις παραπάνω επιλογές που μας προτείνει ο Ρογήρος θα διάλεγα το credible indications, περίμενε όμως λίγο να έρθει να μας πει κι εκείνος, που είναι ειδικός :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2012)

Καλημέρα Πανδαιμόνια,

Είναι και αυτό το θέμα που σε απασχολεί από το καταστατικό που σε είχε απασχολήσει πρόσφατα; Αν ναι, μήπως μπορείς να δώσεις στοιχεία για τον κλάδο του καταστατικού (εταιρικό, εργατικό, αθλητικό, κοινωνικό κ.ο.κ.) μήπως μπορέσουμε να εντοπίσουμε κάτι ανάλογο στον ειδικό χώρο;


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 14, 2012)

Ναι, από το ίδιο καταστατικό είναι. Πρόκειται για καταστατικό σωματείου και στο συγκεκριμένο άρθρο μιλάει για την πειθαρχική δικαιοδοσία του Δ.Σ. και την εξέταση που πρέπει να διενεργήσει για την επίλυση του θέματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2012)

Τότε, χωρίς να είμαι νομικός (απλώς με κάποια πείρα σε σωματειακά) θα προτιμούσα από τις δύο προτάσεις του Ρογήρου την πρώτη: serious grounds. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι ελαφρώς πιο «πολιτική» και γι' αυτό, πιο χρήσιμη για καταστατικό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2012)

Να βάλω και τον ορισμό του ΛΝΕΓ:
*αποχρώσες ενδείξεις* οι ενδείξεις που επαρκούν για να σχηματίσει κανείς άποψη και να λάβει απόφαση για την παραπομπή του φερομένου ως κατηγορουμένου στο δικαστήριο για να δικαστεί: _λείπουν οι αποχρώσες ενδείξεις για να στοιχειοθετηθεί κατηγορία εναντίον του_.


Γιατί είναι πιο περίπλοκο από το τόσο απλό;
enough evidence to indict
sufficient evidence to indict
ή το αντίθετο:
insufficient evidence to indict

(Δεν αναφέρομαι σε άλλες χρήσεις.)


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 14, 2012)

να δώσουμε και την ετυμολογία εκ του αποχράω, επαρκώ (από + χράω δίνω χρησμό, προμηθεύω) λέμε και αποχρώντες λόγοι, και όχι την απόχρωση (από + χρῴζω, χρώννυμι, χρωστήρας, χρωματίζω), για να μην πεταχτεί κανά tinting evidence.


----------

